# New Pup & Old Pup



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Here's my newest rabbit hound Benny (11wks) playing in the backyard with Barney (3.75yrs). He's a real spitfire.
Benny is a well-bred Basset Hound from hunting/field stock. His dam & sire placed 2nd and 8th respectively in the Champion Class at the hunting basset nationals. His grandsire won the Grand Champion Division.
Barney took 3rd in the Open Class.






















.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice looking dogs. With those short legs how do you find them in the snow?

Have fun with the training.l


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Good looking pup. Looks like he and Barney are going to work off a bunch of energy together!


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Just wondering what he looks like now. Got any new pictures? When do you start a basset?


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Michuter, My Lacey just plows right under the snow


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Hey, Jeff, good to hear from you...


----------

